# Anyone elses cockapoo looking like a poodle



## Curly146 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hello! First post here and dont know if this is in the right place to post

I've seen lots of posts about cockapoos looking pure spaniel, but I haven't seen any regarding their cockapoo looking like a poodle

I recently brought my little f1b cockapoo home and I feel I've just bought a poodle, very pointy poodle face, little features.
She honestly looks so different from when I previously went to see her

Is there any chance she will get more cockapoo like as she grows?

Any of you have any pictures of your more poodle looking cockapoos
I'm really interested to see how they grow


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby was very poodly when he was younger. The first photo was at around 6 weeks and he had a soft wavy coat all over. The second was around 4 months old and his muzzle was quite long and narrow and had only very fine, short hair. The third photo is once his face furnishings grew in. He has very thick and curly fur on his face now, but his muzzle is still quite fine. Do you have a photo of your pup?


----------



## Curly146 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dig said:


> View attachment 131016
> View attachment 131017
> View attachment 131018
> 
> Our Digby was very poodly when he was younger. The first photo was at around 6 weeks and he had a soft wavy coat all over. The second was around 4 months old and his muzzle was quite long and narrow and had only very fine, short hair. The third photo is once his face furnishings grew in. He has very thick and curly fur on his face now, but his muzzle is still quite fine. Do you have a photo of your pup?


Aw he's a cutie isn't he.

Heres our girl


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Oh she is lovely- if it’s any help her face is less poodly than I was expecting and way less poodly than Digby’s was- she’s gorgeous ☺


----------



## Jesssluu (Jan 30, 2021)

Your girl looks so sweet. She looks the same as my f1b cockapoo (cockapoo x mini poodle). He looks very poodle but I like that look. Our family member got his brother and he looks very cocker. I suppose it varies as it’s a mixed breed dog so no guarantee. Here’s a photo of Momo when we first got him and him now at 6 months. Also included a photo of his brother (left) and Momo (right)


----------

